# People's expressions of genuine fright: Photos



## StringThing (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a link to the Nightmares Fear Factory flickr.  It looks like they have a group of people go through a very dark room and then proceed to scare the bejesus out of them, snapping a photo of the moment.  Some of the photos are hilarious!  So are some of the comments.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 7, 2011)

Those are really, really funny.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## robitussin217 (Oct 14, 2011)

Aw man! I can't stop laughing. I don't know what was over there but it must have been scary. I really enjoy seeing the body language: Eyes WIDE, shoulders raised, clutching whoever is in front (except the guy by himself, squatting/cowering/screaming in the corner)

I like the ones where the guys are obviously sprinting out of there while the person behind them is clutching their shirt.


----------



## StringThing (Oct 14, 2011)

I especially like the ones where the big, macho guys are hiding/cowering behind their wives/girlfriends/so.




pic0091 by Nightmares Fear Factory, on Flickr


----------



## robitussin217 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ha! yeah that's funny. And, I might hide behind her, too. She's got some shoulder muscles. And, she's a Green Bay fan.


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 14, 2011)

hehehe...awesome


----------



## fatDAD (Oct 14, 2011)

HAHAH awesome thanks for the link!


----------

